# opposite of tunnel vision...??



## ems211 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi I wonder if anyone can relate?

I have mainly overcome the worst bits of my dp/ dr now, but due to recent stress/ anxiety and some hormone issues its unfortunatly reared its ugly head a bit again. I am trying to just ignore it but I am finding that I am really focusing on my vision again. When I had it really bad before, I felt like there was too much information coming into my eyes and just felt overwhelmed. I just keep reading about tunnel vision and I seem to have the opposite, I am hyper aware of everythign in my peripheal vision and its quite disorienting. Like I am focusing on typing this but am so aware of everythign else around me, right to the corner of the other room I can see in my peripheal vision. It's like too much information is coming in and it just makes me want to scream and close my eys! Can anyone relate at all?

Thanks


----------



## HeadiesPatel_24 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have this all of the time. It is horrible because people always think I am staring at them but I am trying so hard not to. I have difficult time changing my facial expressions which adds to the anxiety. I feel very uncomfortable in my own skin and have lost all faith in recovering.


----------



## noobienoobi0 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have the same issue. Found a solution to this problem yet? Is this a symptom of dp/dr?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Opposite of tunnel vision is often called "fisheye" vision, based on the type of wide camera lens.

Are you anxious? This sounds a lot like a panic symptom. Sometimes I feel like there is a dissociation/panic dichotomy. Dissociation usually sweeps the floor after panic knocks me down.

Panic feels intense, detailed, and real. Dissociation feels dull, slow, and dreamy. Dissociation is super common in people suffering from panic.


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

do i see outside too sharp like high definition ????


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

I think I have the same vision as you. It is like everything I look at is hard to keep on focusing on it. I don't see blurry or moving objects but it is just hard to keep on focusing on things, it's like I'm seeing too much things just like when you think of too much things and can't process most of it.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

ems211 said:


> Hi I wonder if anyone can relate?
> 
> I have mainly overcome the worst bits of my dp/ dr now, but due to recent stress/ anxiety and some hormone issues its unfortunatly reared its ugly head a bit again. I am trying to just ignore it but I am finding that I am really focusing on my vision again. When I had it really bad before, I felt like there was too much information coming into my eyes and just felt overwhelmed. I just keep reading about tunnel vision and I seem to have the opposite, I am hyper aware of everythign in my peripheal vision and its quite disorienting. Like I am focusing on typing this but am so aware of everythign else around me, right to the corner of the other room I can see in my peripheal vision. It's like too much information is coming in and it just makes me want to scream and close my eys! Can anyone relate at all?
> 
> Thanks


I have this slightly but my visual field ha nearly doubled because of correcting an eye problem with my vision in my right eye. Both of my eyes didn't work together, I lost my binocular vision and I've since regained it. With it my visual field has nearly doubled. They told me it takes time to adjust and said try to let your gaze be more relaxed and you'll be less tense about it., Hope you find this relatable and helpful.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

I find wearing sungalsses help vision issues, I feel like there's too much info coming in too.

Actually I wear these

https://www.theraspecs.com/

Special migraine glasses, work well for horrible fluorescent lighting.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah, I get this in public places when I'm feeling anxious or panicked or in moments when I seem to notice it. Being distracted fully solves this. So I guess we need to find things that distract us enough to not notice, until it just doesn't pop up.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

mymelody said:


> Has anyone recovered from this sort of vision?


Well along progress wise. You need to see a COVD or an OEP. So does everyone else in this thread.


----------

